# New Arrival



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I'd been hinting at this for a while and after pulling the trigger just over 3 weeks ago, it's finally arrived:

Lovely shoe box sized package










Ooh! Some Russian writing on the inner box










But what's under the bubble wrap?










YES! A Vostok Amphibia 1967 :thumbup:




























You'll notice I've put it on a brown leather strap, which is fine, but not ideal. This is purely because the quality rubber strap that comes with it is far too long. Now I don't have skinny girl wrists, although I'm no giant either, but Russians must have the thickest wrists ever if that's the size they like their straps 

Anyway, a Bonetto Cinturini Vintage Italian Rubber is winging it's way to me as I write this so all is not lost. But then again, this watch has the weirdest lug arrangement. There is literally no space between the bar and the pin - I couldn't even get a NATO under the bar. The original rubber is sloping at the end with two rubber studs to fit the case and the two holes there. I saw Kutusov's thread outlining his difficulty in getting a mesh to fit and I don't think I have the time or energy for that, so for now it'll (hopefully) stay on the Bonetto. I've seen pics on t'interweb using the same strap so I assume it fits OK.

But what a great looking watch. I was worried about the 'wobbly crown' business but it's fine, all unscrews, adjusts, and screws back down without a fiddle. One thing I have noticed is the crystal seems to look a bit 'milky' in certain lights. I'm not sure if this is the AR (if there is any) but in other lights it's fine. The bezel rotates, clicks and aligns well although it ain't the most user-friendly to grip as the edges sit really low to the case. You'd struggle with diving gloves on, however, the closest I'm going to get to diving gloves is me Marigolds when I'm cleaning the bath :lol:

I have to admit I'm not singing and dancing with joy like I have done with other new watches, and the strap thing annoyed me a bit, but I think, given time to bond and when it gets the rubber boots on, I'm going to enjoy my time with this one. I've got another Amphibia on the way so it'll be interesting to compare the two regarding quality.

Thanks for looking and see you in the Friday/Saturday/Sunday watches threads


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the club and congratulations.

I agree about the rubber: ridiculously long. But don't be put off by the minor filing required to fit a mesh. I managed it and I'm no engineer or craftsman. All you need is a clamp or small vice and a small file (and patience). It's worth it!

Anyway: enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

Could it be that the rubber strap is to fit over your Buster Crabbe :threaten: type frogman suit.

That reference will be lost on younger members 

regards

beach bum


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, Bonetto Cinturini is probably the best rubber alternative if you don't want to go crazy and spend the money on an Isofrane.

Strange what you mention about the crystal... I don't have that feeling but then again this is a single domed crystal.

Anyway, congrats!!


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Strange what you mention about the crystal... I don't have that feeling but then again this is a single domed crystal.


It could just be my eyes, and I did go to this from wearing my Fortis Flieger all day yesterday, which has one of the clearest, cleanest dial/crystal combos I've seen.

Am I right in thinking that the earlier models had a double dome? These were the one's prone to cracking?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

it said:


> Am I right in thinking that the earlier models had a double dome? These were the one's prone to cracking?


No idea about that but I seem to remember that the problem was the crystal was fitted too tight, so when under the Sun or with sudden temperature changes the expansion energy would have no where to go but through the crystal.

I don't think they've changed crystals, they just adjusted that particular detail but I'm not sure. I only found out this watch existed after its initial release and I didn't follow the huge threads on the forums. I think the most detailed one is on the Spanish forum and I just read there were initial problems on the first posts and skipped to the last ones where nothing bad was reported anymore.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Can't find the long threads anymore but here's an early one: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/problem-vostok-1967-watch-156932.html


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

No crystal clarity issues for me. But I took mine for a swim in the early months of ownership... it misted up :-(

So I wouldn't advise getting it, you know... wet.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Classic watch that well done. My favourite watch of all time. Milky crystal is not new; you can check it out on the WUS site. I have not had a problem with mine.

The strap is a bugger to change but your Italian choice should suit it. I just wish they made more colours. :russian:

Now you have reached the epitome of watch collecting you will find yourself bored with your 63. :yes: Itâ€™s just a bauble now.  I can help you with that.







Just let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Classic watch that well done. My favourite watch of all time. Milky crystal is not new; you can check it out on the WUS site. I have not had a problem with mine.
> 
> The strap is a bugger to change but your Italian choice should suit it. I just wish they made more colours. :russian:
> 
> ...


Ha ha. Nice try :lol:

Regarding milky crystal, what do I search for? There's plenty on the cracking crystal but don't know how to find what I'm looking for?

It almost looks like it needs a wipe, then it doesn't. Just hope I can get used to it - or get an acrylic dome fitted


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

a 67 is on my list, lovely watch :thumbup:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

it said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Classic watch that well done. My favourite watch of all time. Milky crystal is not new; you can check it out on the WUS site. I have not had a problem with mine.
> ...


Found one question relating to the same problem as me, and it seems to be that's just what mineral crystal does. It's my only watch with mineral crystal and I guess with no AR it makes it reflect from the dial to the crystal and back again creating the slight haze. I can't help thinking a nice domed sapphire or plexi would improve the watch 100% though.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

it said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Classic watch that well done. My favourite watch of all time. Milky crystal is not new; you can check it out on the WUS site. I have not had a problem with mine.
> ...


 WUS. Russian section. 1967 questions and there is more if you search.

http://forums.watchu...ons-914693.html


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

it said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> > luckywatch said:
> ...


Good idea. One thingâ€™s for sure you will never have a problem shifting it.

PS. The 63 market is really falling quickly. :sweatdrop: I could help you.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Good idea. One thingâ€™s for sure you will never have a problem shifting it.
> 
> PS. The 63 market is really falling quickly. :sweatdrop: I could help you.


Top marks for effort :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

it said:


> I can't help thinking a nice domed sapphire or plexi would improve the watch 100% though.


You realize that you're saying the watch is total crap as far as you're concerned, right? If you replace the crystal it gets 100% better means that the watch would be worth the sapphire crystal alone and nothing else


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help thinking a nice domed sapphire or plexi would improve the watch 100% though.
> ...


Gah! You know what I mean


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

it said:


> Gah! You know what I mean


 :lol: Yeah, I do









But seriously now, I'm glad this crystal is mineral. A double domed sapphire would cost so much that the watch would not had been a good deal. And plexi... I like that but I don't know if it would fit the facelift lines of this particular model.

The only problem I can honestly point out on these are the way they made very hard to swap straps and bracelets because of the lug shape. I get they did it because of the integrated thing but they didn't left us much choice or an easy way there.


----------

